# American 'abortion addict' reveals she terminated 15 pregnancies in 17 years



## princess30 (Feb 13, 2009)

And how us ladies struggle to conceive... 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/worldnews/article-1220095/American-abortion-addict-15-terminations-17-years-publishes-memoir.html


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2009)

I saw that too and my sentiments were much the same as yours.


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin (Nov 1, 2007)

OMG   how terrible!   

CLP


----------



## Marshmallow (Jun 3, 2006)

Fertility is wasted on some people it seems.....


----------



## Praline (Sep 6, 2005)

OMG, and she even has the audacity to be photographed on frontpage news with a big smile, like she's proud of this achievement!!!


----------



## Izzybear (Aug 4, 2009)

Unbelievable


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

At the risk of sounding defensive of her... 

1. it's a Daily Mail article, and we all know how the Daily Mail likes to portray women in general, and anyone who has the audacity to take charge of their reproductive system in particular. 

2. I think it's a fair bet to say no normally sane and mentally sound person in a healthy and loving relationship would do what she did. From what the article does mention there's obviously mental health issues resulting from trauma in her life that perhaps were not dealt with and has impacted on her life choices. She herself, describes it as and addiction. I might go so far as to say she's no more or less rational than Octomum who went to extraodinary lengths to have...what 15 children? 

I feel that without actually knowing the full story (the Daily Mail for heaven's sake!  ) it's completely wrong for me to pass judgement on her actions.  The newspaper article makes it out to be like she did it for spite and is not at all remorseful for it or anything... but I'm sure there's a lot more to it than that. 

I watched a programme on abortion a while ago. It was a real eye opener - different ladies, different ages and different reasons for doing it. I was surprised by the amount of remorse some of them had over the decision. I don't think any of them really thought they had a choice in the matter and I got the feeling that most of the ones interviewed would have made another decision if they thought they could. It's not always an easy decision to make, nor the right one in some cases. 
I'm sure there might even be women here on FF who have terminated unwanted pregnancies in their past and now find themselves unable to conceive. I'm sure negative thoughts about abortion would only compound their own grief and guilt so I think, perhaps it's a subject that ought to be approached with some sensibilities to that. 

I do understand being angry at her though. I was gobsmacked when I first read it. I was too angry to finish the article at first, stormed away from the laptop and ranted at my husband about selfish women blah blah blah... Then I sat down and read between the lines and thought "hmm, maybe not so cut and dried". 
It's very frustrating when you try so hard to conceive and can't... to see someone get pregnant so easily and seemingly not realise what a wonderful miracle it is and how lucky they are.  



C~x


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2009)

For me, it was how unbelievably lucky she was to conceive that many times and risk damaging herself the same number of times.  She is very very lucky to have had children after all that regardless of who printed the story.


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Caz, 

I totally agree with you- it sounds like she had major mental health issues- and it was a horrible time in her life- she was a child when she married a fifty yr old. 

I have friends who have had abortions and it is never an easy decision- 

K


----------



## Hayleigh (Apr 29, 2008)

started to read it but just couldnt


----------



## BABY2 (Nov 28, 2007)

It seems like such a strange and sad story. My main concern was her marrying a 50 year old when she was only 15/16??!!  that was my first problem, the second thing I was wondering about.. is there no limit to how many abortions you can have??

I am assuming she will make quite a bit of dosh from her book sales, why would you want to admit to something like this and was surprised anybody would want to  published her book   there are deep rooted mental health issues that she has not sought help for ( haven't read all her story, and what's stopping her doing the same thing now, she had them aged between 16-33 from my understanding??)

I am very pro-abortion, there are women, for various reason, who having a termination is the best option for them. I know abortion is a very delicate topic as everyone has strong views about it.

I never think it's an easy option for any woman who has had one, many of my teenage mums go on to have more than 1 before they are 20 years old, and the after effects for them is devastating, and is something they never ever forget.

An article like this will always upset us ladies who have struggled with fertility   hence the reason I only read part of it


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

I can't even bring myself to read it, like Caz said - it's the Daily Mail, so it won't be a balanced report anyway


----------

